# 1st Purchase thanks for the help Handgunforum.net members!



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

Well it took a few months but I finally figured out what I wanted. Picked up an M&P 9. Thanks for all the info relating to my first purchase. ( Was stuck between XDM and M&P 9)

Just took her to the range today and put 100 rounds down range. Still need a lot of work but boy was it fun!!!


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

Congrats to you!

Like you, I joined this forum to ask some questions before making a purchase of my first pistol. This morning, I put in an order for my gun, a Glock 19 with the RTF 2 finish.

Have fun shooting!

:smt023


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Congratulations to you both on your new guns. :smt023

They are both great guns.

Post some pictures when you have time.

We like pictures. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from SE Texas and congratulations, I am sure you will enjoy the new gun.


----------



## flieger67 (Dec 15, 2009)

dondavis3 said:


> Congratulations to you both on your new guns. :smt023
> 
> They are both great guns.
> 
> ...


Thank you and will do, Don. I'm hoping to get my pistol before I have to leave town for work. I don't think the pictures will be too exciting because hey, who hasn't seen a Glock? :mrgreen:

But in the words of that Glock ad with R. Lee Ermey, "This is my Glock, there are many like it, but this one is mine".


----------



## zetti1 (Dec 14, 2009)

You made a good choice...now save some more money and then buy the XDM!


----------



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

Haha.... yeah I was thinking about that, but for now I'm going to use my money for ammo. Need to get some range time in before I start buying more.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

This thread is useless without pictures of new guns.:smt023


----------



## opxus (Nov 3, 2009)

Couldnt get it to embed here, but here is the link.

http://www.handgunforum.net/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=509&size=big&cat=500


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nice gun!

RCG


----------

